# tax on rental earnings



## Weebobsgrampa (Apr 15, 2017)

hi, does anyone know how the tax system works for a rental property?
in the UK we would pay tax on profit a rental makes, ie after mortgage, utilities and any repairs are taken off the rental income, then tax paid on the balance (profit)
what im trying to find out is does it work the same way in Algarve, or as someone has suggested, i would pay tax on the rental amount, no matter what the end profit was, 

thanks
kirk


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

As with all things tax related anywhere in the world it's worth consulting a good accountant because they can save you a fortune. 

I first learned that lesson many years ago when my accountant walked into my kitchen & asked why she hadn't seen a receipt for my new dishwasher & told me it wasn't a dishwasher, it was a degreaser & therefore tax deductable. lol!


----------

